# How to train..



## Darko (Feb 15, 2013)

First, i'm sorry if this post already exists, but i couldn't find one that asks or answers the problem that i have with training. I found similar, but not this one. So, here's the deal:

I know how to train for strength, i know how to train for endurance, i know how to train for explosiveness and all the other stuff. I know nearly all the isometric drills, calisthenic workouts, and gym workouts. BUT I'M TOTALLY CONFUSED ABOUT ROUTINES. 

From my going to the gym and learning about how to "body build" properly, i know that i shouldn't be "overdoing" it, as it is as bad as under training. Yet i find a lot of serious martial art books and people advising a routine where you are doing push up's every day. And then others who are advising that i should be doing push ups just once a week (but it should be as hard as possible). So, what is true when it comes down to push up's, pull ups,  body weight squats and similar, for a warrior? Not a BB.  How frequent should i do one muscle group of my body? Also how frequent can i do really hard cardio workouts?

The next question is, although i know how to train for end, str and expl, i don't know how to combine those workouts for the best progress. Should I in one workout do some sets for strength, some sets for endurance, and some for explosiveness?
Or should i one week do strength exercises, and another endurance, and in between endurance? Or what? I am totally lost on how to combine the best those workouts, because their systems and approach are totally different from one another. Yet every aspect of what they train is important for a good warrior. 

EDIT: Spell check.


----------



## Cyriacus (Feb 15, 2013)

There is no correct answer. All these approaches work. As long as youre not overtraining (And sometimes you only find out what that means when you overtrain and take ages to recover) every method works.

Think of it this way: Say you want to train endurance, strength, explosiveness, and cardio. Some of these exercises carry over into the other skillsets, others dont. So why not have Day 1: Strength, Day 2: Endurance, Day 3: Rest, Day 4: Cadio, Day 5: Explosiveness, Day 6: Rest, Day 7: Rest? Thats just off the top of my head, and im no personal trainer, but often the error is over complicating it.

With that being said, strength and explosiveness can be done simultaneously, as can cardio and endurance. Whether or not you do so depends on your, or your trainers, preference. Get the exercise technique right, dont overtrain, and youre golden.

Edit: Also, pushups being done once a week isnt really sensible. If you do pushups to exhaustion, all youre going to do is get better at doing more pushups. Youre not going to get stronger. This is why pushup variations exist, and even they will only take you so far.


----------



## SacredCoconut (Feb 15, 2013)

There is no perfect approachs, and how effective its depends on person. You have to find the right approach for your self.


----------



## Darko (Feb 15, 2013)

I see.. Thank you guys. 
So, in the end i can take explosiveness and strength in one work out, and endurance and cardio in another?  
Hmm.. I will, try..


----------

